# good soup recipes?



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

does anyone have any good vegetarian soup recipes? i just got a new crock pot and i'd like to try it out! i generally don't have any problems with any kind of veggie or bean, but dairy is bad news.thanks


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Here's something that worked for me: whatever you are making, try the following items for added flavor as vege soups can be bland -- powdered onion, dried chopped garlic and a tablespoon of olive oil. Be generous with the spices. I was amazed!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

thanks karoe







my soup just always does seem to end up bland. i picked up some veg. boullion cubes and i'm hoping they will add some extra flavor too. i will definately try the onion powder and dried garlic.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Just beware.A lot of spices, dried onion or dried garlic may contain traces of sulfite that aren't listed.If you find yourself with gas, bloating, and esp. if your flatulence smells of burnt matches or rotten eggs (sulfur odor) then it's likely sulfites that are the culprit.Might be safer to use fresh garlic and onion. Also, I always like bay leaf for nice flavor in soups and stews. Just pick out before you eat it.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

PS.I love www.allrecipes.com for general recipes. Not always healthy, or safe, but usually some great ideas.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

thank you everyone for your advice. i do have major problems with sulfites. i learned that a few years ago right before i was scheduled to go to DC for a conference that i had really wanted to go to! anyought, i use an organic line of spices and herbs and i never have problems with them. i still have to scrub the heck out of veggies.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I hadn't thought about sulfites in spices, I like the dried onion powder because I think real onions bother me. I got this idea, actually from Jan, because she suggested that if milk (regular cow stuff)bothered me, why not try the superheated stuff they sell in a box (Parmalat is one name) It works great, of course I only have about 12 oz twice a week (rotation diet). Same with corn. Real corn- no no! Corn chips, yes. (In moderation! not the whole bag!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

When I was a kid my mother used to boil water and then put ketchup in it, usually a day or two before dad's payday was due.That's vegeterian isn't it?I tried it with mustard and mayo once...it di not appeal to me.MNL


----------

